# Do you cry when you yawn?



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

I do. Every time.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

Only when I'm extremely tired and I'm tortuing myself to stay up. I yawn and cried so much in class once that people asked me was I ok. >_<


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

about half the time my eyes water at the same time, yea


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

If by cry you mean eyes watering, then yes.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Semantics! Eyes watering, crying, it's all the same liquid.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

Sure do.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I bawl my eyes out when I yawn.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Whoa the vote, at this moment, is 6 votes for each  33.33% each. Cool


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Sometimes.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

unless you're really dried out, isn't it a given?

If I've got something in them (& drops aren't helping for w/e reason) I'll force myself to yawn over & over to get the tears to wash it away.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

yep.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Lol yes, and its very annoying, especially if your in a public place. "Why are you crying?"(even though you're not) or just the general gloat..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I tend to leak when I am cold and I yawn. :lol


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

If I close my eyes tightly they seem to water, but I don't think I close my eyes at all for most yawns, so no.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My eyes get watery sometimes when I yawn.


----------



## swissarmyknife (Feb 1, 2012)

Dang... I used to hate it when my eyes would water up when I'd yawn. My eyes would get watery and red. Probably looked like I was crying lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No lol.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

*Yes*, if only because my true answer of often isn't listed because it's definitely a hell of a lot more than sometimes.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Sometimes my eyes tear up when I yawn. Not every time though.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

not usually


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I have before, which was weird for me because I never experienced it myself before then or knew about that until I saw a character do it in a manga, lol. I notice it happens to me if I'm very, very dead tired.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

Happens to me a lot


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

kind of. usually happens for a couple hours after i get up.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

My eyes often tear up when I laugh, too. _Is he crying or laughing?_


----------

